# village/small town - Serranía de Ronda or Granada province?



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

hi all

I'm looking to buy a (probably very!) small place in one of these two areas. Maximum budget 50,000 euros. Initially this will be to visit a couple of times a year and hopefully rent out to cover costs a bit. Place must have a nice climate (probably not over about 600m) and a terrace with a view.

I know Andalucía pretty well, having lived in Granada a long time ago and travelled a lot. I speak very good Spanish. I like a place that has retained its Spanish character, with some expats, probably, but good atmosphere of integration between the two communities. Rentability is also a factor.

Looking specifically at the areas around Gaucín/Cortes de la Frontera, or else Granada province, specifically either Otivar/Lentegí/Guajares or the Contraviesa Alpujarra around Albunyol/Rubite. Could possibly be Axarquía too.

Any ideas or recommendations, anyone? Very grateful for any feedback! 

Mark


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

77 views and no comments? C'mon guys... surely someone's got some views?  :eyebrows:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Algatocin - not many expats
Jubrique - very nice - very small, very Spanish and the right number of expats
Genalguacil - ditto Jubrique
San Pablo de Buceite - almost perfect but on the flat so views not so good
Jimena de la Frontera - perfection.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you, Jimenato! Tho methinks you might be a touch biased 

I have looked at the Genal valley villages, and Jimena, but nothing in my budget range at all at the moment, it seems.

Anyway, I have one place to see on Monday in Gaucín and one in Cortes. I'm aware these two are very different - Gaucín far more Brits, but also perhaps for that reason easier to rent in? 

Despite having loved this area for 30 years now, I've never actually visited either place. Not sure how much I will be able to gauge the atmosphere in an hour or two, of course.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Also looking at Montejaque....


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Have a look at Jimera de Libar - very nice - a few expats although remains very Spanish.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks again. 

Stupid question, but hey... I imagine cockroaches are fairly common in all these villages? I am kind of phobic.

Downside of a nice climate, I suppose...


----------

